# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ثلاثة ابيات مكتوبة على سهم اصاب الحسين عليه السلام ..

## شذى الزهراء

أبشـع جرائـم بنـي اميـة فـي كربـلاء يـوم عاشـوراء هـي رشـق الامـام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام بالسهـام .. 
ومـن تلـك السهـام السهـم الـذي سيحشـر يـوم القيامـة ليشهـد علـى القـوم فعلتهــم .. 
انـه السهـم الـمـثـلــث الـذي وقـع فـي كبـد الامـام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام ..
ولـم يكـن هـذا السهـم ليخـرج إلا بعـد ان عالجـه الامـام الحُسيـن ليخـرج مـن القفــا لانـه سهـم مـثـلـث .. 
سهـم لـه ثـلاث شعــب ..
سهــم مـسـمـوم قـد انـقـعـه حرملـة عليـه لـعـنـة الله فـي السـم لعــدة ايـام .. 
مـا افظعهـا مـن جريمـة اتـى بهـا حرملـه .. 
انهـا جريمـة مـن عـدد جرائمــه ..
الجرائـم الـتـي تحــدد منهـا ثـلاث جرائــم ..
فالسهـم الأول قـد وقـع فـي عيـن الـعـبـاس عليـه السـلام .. 
والسهـم الثانـي قـد وقــع فـي نحـر عبـد الله الرضيــع ..
والسهـم الـثـالـث هـو السهـم الـذي تـزلـزلـت لـه السمـاوات والاراضيـن
السهـم الـذي وقـع فـي كبـد الامــام الحُسيـن عليـه السـلام .. 
لقـد خـرج ذلـك السهـم مـن ظهـر الامـام عليـه السـلام ليقـع بعيـداً عـن ارض المعركـة .. 
اذ وقـع فـي احد بساتيـن كربـلاء..
وبعـد زمـن طويـل مـن واقعـة الطـف وجـد احـد المزارعيـن ذلـك السهـم عندمـا كـان يحـرث ارضـه .. 
وحيـن وجـده كـان السهـم لا يـزال طريـاً عليـه دم الامــام عليـه السـلام ولـم تغيـر الارض معالمــه .. 
وقـد وجـد ذلـك الفـلاح السهـم مكتـوب علـى ريشـه هـذا الابيــات الثلاثة
لا تعجبـوا مـن تـراب لا يغيرنـي .. بـل اعجبـوا مـن عظيـم الخطـب والمحـن
وحمـرة قـد كستنـي مـن محاسنهـا .. كسبتهـا مـن غريـب الـدار والوطـن
انـي وقعـت علـى قلـب الحُسيـن .. بسـم فليـت الدهـر أعدمنـي
مـا افجعهـا مـن واقعـه .. انهـا ساعـة الخلـود ..
ساعـة زمنيـه لا نعلـم مـدا حجمهـا الزمنـي الا انهـا الخلـود .. 
>> وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ <<

نسـأل الله المـوت والتشريـد والتهجيـر والقتـل والتعذيـب لكـل مـن دعـا وساهـم فـي هـذه الجريمــة بحـق حفيـد رسـول الله وفلـذة كبـده ..
اللهـم انـي اشهـدك واشهـد حملـة عرشـك اننـي اتبـرأ مـن هـؤلاء ومـن كـل موالـي لهـم الـى يومنــاهـذا .. 
لا يـوم كيومـك يا أبـا عبدالله الحُسيـن ..
عليـك منـي سـلام الله أبـدا مابقيـت وبقـي الليـل و النهـار ..
السـلام علـى الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى حامـل لـواء الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اولاد الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اصحـاب الحُسيـن .. 
وعلـى الارواح التـي حلـت بفنـاء الحُسيـن ..

نسألكم الدعاء..

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يالله ............ سبحان الله 


صحيح لو تأملنا واقعة كربلاء لرأينا فيها الكثير من المعاجز والغرائب 

مشكوره حبابه على الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة عزيزتي على المرور الطيب ..

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

مشكوره اختي شذى ع الجهد الجميل

v´ 
( `·.¸ 
`·.¸ ) 
¸.·´ 
( `·.¸ 
`·.¸ ) 
¸.· )´ 
(.·´ 
×´¨) (¨`× 
¸.·´¸.·´¨) (¨`·.¸`·.¸ 
(¸.·´ ( ) `·.¸) 
(¨`·.¸`·.¸ ¸.·´¸.·´¨)
(`'•.¸(` '•. ¸ * ¸.•'´)¸.•'´) 
«´¨`.¸.* عضم الله اجوركم *. ¸.´¨`» 
(¸. •'´(¸.•'´ابوعباس`'•.¸)`'•.¸ )

----------


## أسرار الليل

سبحاااان اللهـ !!..
قصة غريبه ..
مشكوورة شذى على القصة الحلوووة ..
يعطيج العافيه..,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فضول... اسرار الليل ...

مشكورين على التواجد الحلووو ,,,

----------


## عاشق الحرية

تسلم يمناكِ و ربِ يعطيكِ العافية

أول معجزة أن الله عزة كتب على الإمام الحسين الشهادة في اطهر أرض وهي أردض الخلد و الجنان أرض كربلاء

لعن الله شجرة بني أمية الشجرة الخبيثة

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة

على هذه الابيات الفجيعة

و الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي عالتواجد الطيب ,,

لاعدمنـاه,,وحيـاك اللهـ,,,

----------


## اسرار الجنة

أحسنت أختي ..لا فض فوك 

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة اخي اسرار عالمرور الطيب ,,لاعدمناه ,*

----------


## نجران

يعطيكم العافيه على الموضوع

----------


## زهير2008

مشكوره على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
السلام عليك يامولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورين عالمرور الطيب ..لاعدمناكم*

----------


## زهير2008

العفو  ويعطيك الف عافيه تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور اخوي على تواجدك الطيب ,,,لاعدمن هالتواصل ,,*

----------


## ساريه

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اوالاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام 
                   يسلمو على القصه شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسلم عمرج سارية ..مشكورة عالمرور ..*

----------


## نور الشمس

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اوالاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام 
يسلمو على القصه شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة نور على التواجد الحلوو..*

----------


## ليش رحت عني

لا يـوم كيومـك يا أبـا عبدالله الحُسيـن ..
عليـك منـي سـلام الله أبـدا مابقيـت وبقـي الليـل و النهـار ..
السـلام علـى الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى حامـل لـواء الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اولاد الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اصحـاب الحُسيـن .. 
وعلـى الارواح التـي حلـت بفنـاء الحُسيـن ..



مشكور خيو...


..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كل الشكر لج اختي على طيب مرورج ...*

----------


## عاشقة الاكبر(ع)

*موضوع جدا جميل* 
*يعطيج الف عافية* 
*بس عندي سؤال؟* 
*السهم هل احتفظ فية المزارع*
*او ان باعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشكرج اختي على مرورج الطيب ...*

*بس سؤالج ماعندي جواب له ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*السلام على الحسين* 
*وعلى علي بن الحسين* 
*وعلى اوالاد الحسين* 
*وعلى اصحاب الحسين عليه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة عزيزتي عالمرور الكريم..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سبحاااان اللهـ !!..
قصة غريبه ..
مشكوورة شذى على القصة الحلوووة ..
يعطيج العافيه..,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة اموله على تواجدج اللطيف لاعدمناه ,,*

----------


## جراح العترة

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي أبن الحسين
                            وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
    اللهم ألعن قتلة الحسين عليه السلام وضاعف عليهم العذاب الى قيام يوم الدين

                                            جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي أبن الحسين
وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
اللهم ألعن قتلة الحسين عليه السلام وضاعف عليهم العذاب الى قيام يوم الدين

مشكور اخوي عالمرور الطيب...*

----------


## زهرة البنفسجي

السلام عليك يأبا عبد الله الحسين 

لعن الله قاتلك ومن تعاون على ذلك إلى يوم الدين

ربي يعطيك العافية على الطرح المميز

أرق التحايا

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*سبحاانك ياارب* 

*مأجوريييييين*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع وعلى الطرح المتميز 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهرة البنفسجي ,, المشاكسة,, لحن الوفاء ..*

*اشكر تواجدكم الحلووو ولاعدمتكم..*

*في ميزان الاعمال ان شاء الله..*

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*شذى الزهراء*



*اختي وسيدتي الفاضلة*



*الف الف شكر لكم لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*



*بحق يستحق الوقفة والتامل*



*اسئل الله ان يديم عليكم الصحة والعافية*


*وان يثبتكم على الولاية*

----------


## همسة ألم

مشكوووورة ع الطرح الرائع 
السلام عليك يامولاي يـــــــــا أبا عبدالله 
ماجورين

----------


## ناصريه وكلي فخر

لعنة الله عليكم يابني اميه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مشكوووووووووووورة عل النقل

----------


## واحة العالم

>> وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ <<

لا يـوم كيومـك يا أبـا عبدالله الحُسيـن ..
عليـك منـي سـلام الله أبـدا مابقيـت وبقـي الليـل و النهـار ..
السـلام علـى الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى حامـل لـواء الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اولاد الحُسيـن ..
وعلـى اصحـاب الحُسيـن .. 
وعلـى الارواح التـي حلـت بفنـاء الحُسيـن ..
تسلمي ورحم الله والديك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امبراطور الحب ...همسة الم..

كل الشكر لتواصلكم الحلوو بصفحتي..

مــأجورين ان شاء الله.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ناصريه وكلي فخر ...أسير الحرمان ...واحة العالم

تسلمووووووووون عالتواجد الحلوووو..

لاعدمتكم في صفحتي..

مــأجورين ان شاء الله.

----------

